# ROUTER TABLE Undermount Set UP



## jkirkhart35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, I am brand new to using a router with an undermount set up. I am setting up an INCRA system with a Porter Cable Router and mounting the router on the underside of a router table. The router has a black plate attached with three phillips head screws. The directions are not clear, but it seems like I will need to remove the three screws, and then drill three countersunk holes through the rectangular table insert, which fits into the router table. It also looks like I will need to put in longer screws. I assume the black plate is no longer needed? It is 6.25 mm and the rectangular table is 9.4 mm. The screw is 12.46 mm, so it might fit if I did not use the round black plate on the router. I would appreciate any comments on the proper procedure if I am in error and any suggestion of the proper procedure before drilling the holes. If you are off a bit, I would hope it would not matter as long as the three screws are in alignment. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The black plate comes off, but don't get rid of it. You'll find it is needed when working with a router out of the table.

The screws are 10-24 I think, and depending on which porter cable router you have, they may have to be trimmed or filed to length if you get ones too long.

There are centering jigs available for aligning your baseplate, I'm sure BobJ will remember the link.

Hope this helps,


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You definitely will want the router to be centered on your plate. Your router base will help you drill the holes and postion it. Here is a universal centering jig to insure that you get it right... otherwise, you will not be able to use templates and guides as it won't be centered. Scroll down until you see the Universal Centering Alignment Pin
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc1.html#1010

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jkirkhart35

This is a easy job to do but it MUST be done right the 1st. time you don't get a 2nd shot at it..

They do make a center pin to line the base plate but you must have the brass guide to use it..

This is what I suggest , 1st. remove the black base that's on the router now,put the screws in a small plastic bag and put them in the box the router came in..
Pick up some 10-24 x 3/4" long Allen Flat Head Cap screws from your Ace Hardware store for about 10 cents each...then make a plug out of some MDF or plywood to fit the old base (inside hole) (PC) and make a new one to fit the new base plate,,,(hole saws work well for this job) then drill a 1/4" hole in both (this must be on DEAD ON CENTER) for both plugs....glue the plugs up as one part...(use a 1/4" bolt with a nut to line them up at glue time) let it dry then put in a 1/4" dowel pin or 1/4" router bit in the router chuck,,,, set both plates with the plugs in them on the drill press, drill the mounting holes in the new base plate...then remove the plug and counter sink the new holes in the new base plate, once you have that done set the new plate on top of the router and line up the holes you just drilled,,,you may want to drill the holes just a bit bigger than the screws by just a little bit...the dowell pin or router bit will line the plate up for you...

Once you have that done put the old base plate back in the box the router came in for safe keeping, you will want to use again ..to make new base plates down the road or just use it for others hand jobs.


Hope this helps 
===============




jkirkhart35 said:


> Hello, I am brand new to using a router with an undermount set up. I am setting up an INCRA system with a Porter Cable Router and mounting the router on the underside of a router table. The router has a black plate attached with three phillips head screws. The directions are not clear, but it seems like I will need to remove the three screws, and then drill three countersunk holes through the rectangular table insert, which fits into the router table. It also looks like I will need to put in longer screws. I assume the black plate is no longer needed? It is 6.25 mm and the rectangular table is 9.4 mm. The screw is 12.46 mm, so it might fit if I did not use the round black plate on the router. I would appreciate any comments on the proper procedure if I am in error and any suggestion of the proper procedure before drilling the holes. If you are off a bit, I would hope it would not matter as long as the three screws are in alignment.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums jkirkhart. Glad you found us.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the community


----------

